# good or bad conformation??????



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Seems to stand under him/herself and slightly high in the butt. But that's all I can see, I'm really new to this lol


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Really nice aged mare from the looks of this. Good bone, a bit tied in behind the knee, nice coupling, tail may be set a bit high, and appears to be a bit hatchet necked (dip in neck in front of the withers). 

I really like this horse. I think her feet might be trimmed a bit upright in front, but that may be intentional to help her break over without forging with her hind feet at the trot.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

She has nice, short pasterns, although I'd like to see a smidge more angle to them. Possibly a bit post-legged in the hind, hard to tell with all the skewed angles. Nice back but she looks to hollow out in the hips. Nice shoulder, though I'd like to see more angle to that as well. Her neck should tie in a tad lower on her neck, and as someone else said, it doesn't tie in well with her withers. Her tail head looks very high, but she has the illusion of a flat croup in one picture, and a steep croup in the others due to not being able to see the tail head. She does stand a bit camped under, though. Overall, a nice looking horse with nothing that should affect her abilities.


----------

